# Burton Flying V or Flat Top



## Becky Creed (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Guys!

I need some advice... I think I want to buy a Burton Yeasayer 2019 board - however I can't decide between Flying V and Flat Top.

I have been snowboarding for years but Im a chilled out rider and I find my new Salomon assassin too aggressive, I want an easy fun ride but one that is stable enough to go relatively fast and wont slip around on icy patches.

Any advice?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Becky Creed said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I need some advice... one that is stable enough to go relatively fast and wont slip around on icy patches.
> 
> Any advice?


If that is high on your criteria list, then the Flying V is a pass.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Agree with Oldman. I was not a fan of the Flying V at all on eastern ice. Slippage for days.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

When you state the Assassin is too aggressive, it may be an issue of flex and/or sizing rather than camber profile.

What size Assassin are you riding, what is your weight, and what is your ability level?


----------



## Becky Creed (Feb 18, 2019)

thanks for the advice - flat top it is!


----------



## Becky Creed (Feb 18, 2019)

in response to the questions regarding my assassin....

my board is a 153cm
I'm around 68kg 
Im 5'7" and have been snowboarding since I was young but I only go on a holiday or two a year so I wouldn't say I was advanced just confident. 

I like aspects of this board but I found it difficult to ride, It felt like a lot of effort and knocked my confidence! My partner has one and he rides more aggressively than me, so he seems to get on a lot better with it. Im also used to a more flexible board so probably a bad choice on my part but it had such good reviews!


----------



## Andi L. (May 7, 2019)

*Size?*

Hi. Did you end up with the flat top? And what size did you get and how’s the ride? Thanks.


----------

